# foil printing



## commencedesign (Apr 26, 2007)

Im going to be doing some shirt that have gold foil on them. I have done a few in the past but one would come out good the next would mess up. How long do i leave the foil and shirt on the heat press?


----------



## mrebrandstudios (May 31, 2007)

Hello Commencedesign,

What does the bad shirt look like? can you please give a description of the foil and the ink.


----------



## commencedesign (Apr 26, 2007)

it some times takes of the ink and other times doesn't stick to the ink at all. i go with the color go the foil so if it doesn't work it looks close to it.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Do you cure your shirts normally before applying the foil?


----------



## commencedesign (Apr 26, 2007)

yes i cure the shirt normal.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Using a printable adheasive is better than using ink. The ink will work yet is usually inconsistent. 

Print a couple shirts, 6-12. Immediatley after running through the dryer press the foil while the shirts are still hot. Pressure and temp will depend on your press. I believe we press for 20+ seconds. Leave the foil on the shirts and print 6-12 more and repeat. When the entire order is completed, let the shirts cool off before removing the foil sheets.

Using an chalkboard eraser and rubbing the foil/print immediately after pressing the foil will help as well.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

I wonder if there is a vid somewhere of applying foil.

I can't imagine the foil just peeling off. Would you have to weed all of the design out like weeding a vinyl decal?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

No with printable adhesive, the foil only sticks to the adhesive (design you print)


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

This might help. 
IMAGES - THE JOURNAL FOR TEXTILE SCREENPRINTING, EMBROIDERY AND GARMENT DECORATION


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Ken Styles said:


> I can't imagine the foil just peeling off.


I kind of felt the same way before I did it. I was surprised as just how easy it is.


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Too bad there isn't an actual video on it. 

I've seen your not supposed to necessarily use just plain plastisol, but a clear ink type. 

Anybody know the specific clear to use?

Solmu you have got to be the biggest help here, you are a unbelievable wealth of info.


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

I do it with success using plastisol, just like you said - using ink color that won't be so obvious if the foil peels later.

I do not cure the ink fully - flash it for 10 secs or less, just enough to keep the ink from coming off onto another shirt when stacked. Then press the shirt with the foil at 320 for 40 seconds. When you open the press if the foil curls up and lifts off the soft, hot ink, it's not going to work (even if you re-press it), so I open the press and wait several seconds before moving the garment. Then I set it aside and let it cool while I press the next shirt. When I've pressed all the shirts, then I start with the first one I did and peel the foil, folding it back on itself as I peel it and peel it fast - all at once. Usually there will be some extra foil left behind, but some rolled up masking tape works great to remove this and leave a sharp image.

Very few shirts come out less than perfect for me with this method.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow, I'd totally pay for a vid/how to of this process.

Does anyone incorporate water based ink to have some foil portions of the design and some just ink portions.

This would be tricky since most shops are either set up to cure plastisol OR water based...not both.

Unless you can cure water based ink using the same method as you cure your plastisol I would assume that it would be a great task.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

regular ink works well yet the printable adhesive works better. We tried all sorts of ways for a while until we found the best application method for our shop. 
The foil will not adhere to waterbased inks, it must be plasticol or printable adhesive.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

What about a soft-hand base?



> Modifiers>
> 
> *Softhand Base *
> Imparts a softer feel to the plastisol ink than the normal rubbery feel.
> ...


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

what about it?
Foil = plasticols or printable adhesives

You can get the printable adhesive form International Coatings


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Fluid said:


> what about it?
> Foil = plasticols or printable adhesives
> 
> You can get the printable adhesive form International Coatings



Thanks Fluid, I will get in touch with them. I want to try this. A company I emailed sent me a free roll of foil. I want to try a couple and see how it looks. 

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

im also just getting into the foil printing.. its hot right now


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

If you have any pressing questions just let us know. have been using foil for many years now with great success


----------



## commencedesign (Apr 26, 2007)

thanks For all the help with this.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Do I have to be careful with the detail in a foil design? Or will it stick to fine lines and sharp points in the design? I'm working on a design now and wondering how detailed I can get.

I'm assuming you can't do such a thing as a distressed print with foil.

Thanks,
Rusty


----------



## Deivid (Nov 10, 2007)

Ooh, now that this thread is up; is using waterbased inks the only way to combine screen printing and foil in one and the same design? Meaning there would only be foil on certain parts of a picture?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Deivid said:


> is using waterbased inks the only way to combine screen printing and foil in one and the same design?


It's one easy way, but I _think_ you can get an additive for plastisol ink that causes the foil to not stick (so you can have some colours of ink with the additive, and some without, allowing you to mix the two).


----------



## GregB (Nov 6, 2007)

rusty said:


> Do I have to be careful with the detail in a foil design? Or will it stick to fine lines and sharp points in the design? I'm working on a design now and wondering how detailed I can get.
> 
> I'm assuming you can't do such a thing as a distressed print with foil.


We use a clear plastisol base for our foil and we try not to do any fine lines for foil. Not sure if a Foil Adhesive would be better of not. With a plastisol base we have no problems re-foiling in areas where it does not stick well the first time. We find we need to do more of this with finer detail.


----------



## shersher (Jul 25, 2007)

I use plasitsol adhesive and screen print the foil and run them thru the dryer

Then I place the foil on the shirt and heat press for 12 seconds at 350


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

shersher said:


> I use plasitsol adhesive and screen print the foil and run them thru the dryer
> 
> Then I place the foil on the shirt and heat press for 12 seconds at 350


Have you tried fine lines and small details?

Has anybody else?


----------



## HappyPrinting (Dec 24, 2007)

shersher said:


> I use plasitsol adhesive and screen print the foil and run them thru the dryer
> 
> Then I place the foil on the shirt and heat press for 12 seconds at 350


I actually have no problem foiling smaller areas or fine lines. I use Union's plastisol adhesive and crown leaf foil. With the finer lines I usually drop the mesh count to like 60. However, I can't seem to foil larger areas correctly. There are always specs, or tiny holes, in the foil after I peel it with the large solid areas.

I think that you have to be super careful to make sure your application is as smooth as possible. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Fluid said:


> Using a printable adheasive is better than using ink. The ink will work yet is usually inconsistent.


Are there any custom transfer companies that can use printable adhesive instead of plastisol or ink on the transfers? If this is even possible.


----------



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

i know this is an old post but, where do you ge the foil? Which foil would you recommend for price and quality?


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

skitzz said:


> i know this is an old post but, where do you ge the foil? Which foil would you recommend for price and quality?


I think most screen printing supply companies should carry the foil. I get mine from Texas Print Supply, a small local shop.


----------



## merc476 (Mar 28, 2008)

When printing adhesive to the shirt, do you have to use a special type of emulsion for the screen? Can I use the same emulsion i use when printing plastisol inks...Also, Can someone tell me where online I can purchase the printable adhesive? Thanks


----------



## djjg (Aug 6, 2008)

I was just wondering where you get the adhesive for the foil? I tried the plastisol and wasn't to happy with it. Thank you for your time


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

merc476 said:


> When printing adhesive to the shirt, do you have to use a special type of emulsion for the screen? Can I use the same emulsion i use when printing plastisol inks...Also, Can someone tell me where online I can purchase the printable adhesive? Thanks


No special emulsion. It's printed just as if it were regular plastisol. I would think most of the screen printing suppliers carry it. I buy mine from a local supplier.


----------



## djjg (Aug 6, 2008)

i got mine from ryan silkscreen company


----------



## deuce (Apr 16, 2008)

djjg said:


> I was just wondering where you get the adhesive for the foil? I tried the plastisol and wasn't to happy with it. Thank you for your time


What color plastisol were you using? Ive used both and I still use plastisol as the underbase alot.


----------



## idbriane (Dec 1, 2010)

question: what's the possible cause why after cooling off from the press, not all of the foil stick to the printed area(adhesive) some of it goes off when peeled,is there an exact procedure how to do it?am using hi-bond ashsive,thanks


----------



## idbriane (Dec 1, 2010)

hi there...your ink/plasticol suplier must have an adhesive: hi-bond adhesive, printable


----------

